# Not yet, But soon...hopefully!



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

First fox looking nice and plump, hopefully she will kindle soon and raise a litter!
This will be my first ever fox litter and i'm looking forward to it! Just need to find me some black as love them 

Excuse poop phone pics!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Very exciting! And man...does she have a stash of food!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i think that is just a food storage tub.
she is lovely, nice belly colour.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Aw she's gorgeous, I love the colour. LOL poop... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice doe! Be sure to keep us posted as the litter comes and grows.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

She littered this morning, unfortunately didn't make a nest, ate 4 of them and left the other 4 in a pile with placenta's still attached.

I have put the remaining 4 with a broken doe who had a litter 2 days ago and she has cleaned them up and fed them, so fingers crossed they will be ok.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Aww, sorry. Good luck with the remaining four!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Velvet_Meece said:


> She littered this morning, unfortunately didn't make a nest, ate 4 of them and left the other 4 in a pile with placenta's still attached.
> 
> I have put the remaining 4 with a broken doe who had a litter 2 days ago and she has cleaned them up and fed them, so fingers crossed they will be ok.


How disappointing for you, but lucky that you had a nursing doe available. My fingers are crossed for you as well - your choc fox mouse is so beautiful, and hopefully the 4 bubs will have similar type.

Are you putting her in with the foster mum so they can raise the litter together? Sometimes first time mum's just need a bit of an example and some help, and with competent company they get the hang of it. Or maybe that would be too risky... hard to know really.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

If she had simply abandoned the litter like one of my aby doe's did a little while ago i may have put them together, but the fact she killed and ate 4 of them i just won't risk it, not with my first litter.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree - I think I'd do the same. It just wouldn't be worth the risk. How are the babies going, btw?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

There are 3 babies left, all doing well, unfortunately all bucks too, tsk. But its my first litter so got to keep them! Another doe is going to drop soon though  so fingers crossed she's more successful.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice picture! Those babies are cute


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

3 bucks still doing well, will get some updated pics shortly.
In the mean time, a second doe dropped, 13 pups 2 still borns. I'm going to take them down to just doe's today now that they are a couple days old and hopefully level out the 3 older bucks nicely


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So pink! Lol.
Congratulations I believe.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

lovely
hope they are not all bucks!!LOL


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't say that!! lol

Here are the boys today









and with their foster siblings, foster mum top left and foster aunt bottom


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

You really do have such beautiful mice. I love the last pic it looks like one big happy family lol.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Chocolate mom is gorgeous, I have a girl that looks just like her due any hour now! Lovely meece.


----------

